# Vaheguru As A Mantar/name Of God?



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 3, 2017)

*Vaheguru as a Mantar/Name of God? *
947 shabads /5600 verses by Guru Nanak but NO ‘Vaheguru’
63 shabads /250 verses by Guru Angad but NO ‘Vaheguru’
869 shabads /5100 verses by Guru Amar Das but NO word ‘Vaheguru’
638 shabads /3800 verses by Guru Ram Das but NO word ‘Vaheguru’
2313 shabads /13900 verses by Guru Arjun but NO word ‘Vaheguru’
115 shabads /690 verses by Guru Teg Bahadur but NO word ‘Vaheguru’
788 shabads /4000 verses by the 16 Bhagats but NO word ‘Vaheguru’
11 shabads /100 verses by 3 other Sikhs but NO word ‘Vaheguru’
5714 shabads /30000 TOTAL verses by Gurus, Bhagats and Sikhs but NO word ‘Vaheguru’

*SGGS Principles Re: God’s Name *
He has No proper name
His names are given by His children (Bhagats)
ALL His names are ‘_Kirtam_’ – descriptions of His perceived


Virtues (adjectives – Giver, Helper, Kind, Benevolent, Powerful etc)


So ALL such perceived virtues are acceptable
One virtue cannot be superior to the other
ਕਿਰਤਮ ਨਾਮ ਕਥੇ ਤੇਰੇ ਜਿਹਬਾ ॥ ਸਤਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਤੇਰਾ ਪਰਾ ਪੂਰਬਲਾ ॥ SGGS 1083
Kirtam Naam Kathye Tere Jehba, Sat Nam Tera Pra Poorbla

Kirtam means virtues and His PRIMARY virtue (Pra Poorbla) within Gurbani is ਸਤਿ Sat from Sanskrit ‘satya’ (*permanently in existence)*


SGGS thus begins with a Salok as the *preamble*
ੴ ਸਤਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਕਰਤਾ ਪੁਰਖੁ ਨਿਰਭਉ ਨਿਰਵੈਰੁ  ਅਕਾਲ ਮੂਰਤਿ ਅਜੂਨੀ ਸੈਭੰ ਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥
Ek Oangkar Sat Naam Karta Purakh Nirbhau Nirvair Akaal Moorat Ajooni Saibhang Gur Parsad.

The debate of His ‘one’name is futile and hence rejected as WE humans created all His names!  ALL names are acceptable in SGGS –

From Puratan tradition – _Har, Ram_ …..
From Muslim tradition – _Allah, Rahim_ ….
From Puratan tradition – _Alakh, Niranjan_….
From Puratan tradition – _Beethal, Raiya_ ….
From Personal tradition – _Pita, Mata_….
Example of a shabad by Bhagat Namdev (SGGS 727)
ਮੈ ਅੰਧੁਲੇ ਕੀ ਟੇਕ ਤੇਰਾ ਨਾਮੁ ਖੁੰਦਕਾਰਾ ॥
Mein Andhley Kee Tek Tera Nam Khundkara ||


Where many descriptive names are used – _Khundkara, Adhara, Kareema, Raheema, Allah, Ganee, Hazra Hazoor, Dana Beena, Suami Bakhshand, Hari_


Meaning of word Vaheguru in Bhattan dey Swayeay SGGS 1402
ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਵਾਹਿ ਜੀਉ ॥

Vaheguru Vaheguru Vaheguru Vahe jio is used in praise of Guru Arjun

The word Vaheguru is combination of two words (Vah is Persian and Guru is Sanskrit)
Vah is an exclamation that is an involuntary utterance.
A voluntary utterance is pretensious/fake.
A forced utterance is Ritualistic
Shabad by Bhatts in praise of Guru Arjun SGGS 1403
ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਗੁਬਿੰਦ ਜੀਉ ॥
_Satguru_ Satguru Satguru Gobind jio


ਸਿਰੀ ਗੁਰੂ ਸਿਰੀ ਗੁਰੂ ਸਿਰੀ ਗੁਰੂ ਸਤਿ ਜੀਉ ॥
_Sri Guru_ Sri Guru Sri Guru Sat jio

Name of God not as Satguru or Sri Guru – why only ‘Vaheguru’ has been selected and by whom?
What word did the Bhatts use for God’s name in SGGS/Bhatt Dey Swayeay?  (SGGS 1404 – same words as Guru Nanak)
ਅਗਮੁ ਅਨੰਤੁ ਅਨਾਦਿ ਆਦਿ ਜਿਸੁ ਕੋਇ ਨ ਜਾਣੈ ॥
_Agum Anant Anad Aad_ Jis Koe na Janey


ਨਿਰੰਕਾਰੁ ਨਿਰਵੈਰੁ ਅਵਰੁ ਨਹੀ ਦੂਸਰ ਕੋਈ ॥
_Nirangkar Nirvair_ Avan Nahi Dusar Koe

ਸ੍ਰੀ ਸਤਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਕਰਤਾ ਪੁਰਖੁ ਗੁਰ ਰਾਮਦਾਸ ਚਿਤਹ ਬਸੈ ॥੧॥
_Sri Sat Nam Karta Purakh_ Gur Ramdas Chithey Basey

Conclusions regarding Vaheguru, Satguru, Sriguru in Bhattan Dey Swayeay
Bhatts had come from South India and they stayed with Guru Arjun for a couple of years before they penned their praise in Swayeays (refer Bhai Gurdas)
Words are used to call out/refer to Guruji
Used to express Greatness, Magnificience, Awe, Amazement of Guruji
The metaphors used are from their (Bhatts) existing canvas (Vedic)
What is the logic of repeated chanting of ‘Vaheguru’
To repeatedly call out Guruji or repeatedly express Greatness, Magnificience, Awe, Amazement – on what grounds? To flatter or please the Guru?
Vah Vah Vah as just for the sake of repeating Vah/ Jup as chanting is meaningless and forced without knowing the virtues of the Guru
Enlightened Vah after understanding /Jup as realising – (Nanak Gya Japey Jaye). Bhatts were mesmerised AFTER knowing the Guru’s virtues so their utterances are meaningful and spontaneous. They couldn’t help but say Vah at the Guru’s Magnificience!

Vaheguru as Gurmantar Re: Bhai Gurdas 13-2
ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਗੁਰਮੰਤ੍ਰ ਹੈ ਜਪਿ ਹਉਮੈ ਖੋਈ।
Vaheguru Gur Mantar Hai Jup Satsang Viloyee


Magnificient Guru, You are My Mantar (here Mantar is used as in within Gurbani)

Meaning of word Mantar in Gurbani Framework as opposed to Meaning outside of Gurbani

in Gurbani it means Shabad/Bani/Guru/Message/ Advice/Primary Direction/Basics (as a guide to myself), NOT a continuum of Jantar, Mantar, Tantar
in Gurbani the objective is for internal/self change and NOT external change or effect
in Gurbani the applicability is for understanding and applying and NOT repetive recital/chanting
In Gurbani ‘Mantar’ is translated as spiritual advice/guidance/ direction – from Sanskrit word ‘Mantari’ meaning advice.
So if I accept the words Mool Mantar it would mean that the words are my primary root advice/spiritual guidance that I have to believe in and apply in my life
If I accept the word Gurmantar it would mean that the Guru is my Mantar, my guide, who gives me my direction ……
And Vaheguru Mantar Hai means ‘Vah You are my Magnificent Guru/guide who has made me realise the true message’
Examples of ‘Mantar’ in SGGS
ਗੁਰਿ ਮੰਤ੍ਰੁ ਸਬਦੁ ਸਚੁ ਦੀਤਾ ਰਾਮ ॥ SGGS 576
Gur Mantar Shabd Sach Deeta Raam ||


Guru gave the shabad as mantar (spiritual guidance/message that creates enlightenment) that made me realise the true Creator within me

ਸਚੁ ਮੰਤ੍ਰੁ ਤੁਮਾਰਾ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਬਾਣੀ ॥ SGGS 562
Sach Mantar Tumara Amrit Banee ||

The true mantar (spiritual guidance/message) is in the reading, understanding, internalising and applying of banee

ਗੁਰ ਕੈ ਸਬਦਿ ਮੰਤ੍ਰੁ ਮਨੁ ਮਾਨ ॥ SGGS 864
Gur Key Shabd Mantar Mun Maan || a

Fully accept and obey the mantar (spiritual guidance) that is in the Guru’s Shabad (enlightenment)


ਬਾਣੀ ਮੰਤ੍ਰੁ ਮਹਾ ਪੁਰਖਨ ਕੀ ਮਨਹਿ ਉਤਾਰਨ ਮਾਂਨ ਕਉ ॥ SGGS 1208
Banee Mantar Mha Purkhan Kee Maneh Utaran Maan Kao ||

Banee is the mantar (spiritual guidance to create enlightenment) of elevated and spiritually enlightened souls


ਬੀਜ ਮੰਤ੍ਰੁ ਸਰਬ ਕੋ ਗਿਆਨੁ ॥ SGGS 274
Beej Mantar Sarab Ko Gyaan ||

The seed, essence, root, of spiritual knowledge is in the mantar (spiritual guidance, banee, shabad, message)


What is ਜਪੁ Jup? Does ਜਪੁ mean chant?
Bhai Gurdas 437
Khand Khand Kahey Jehba Swad Metho Aivey Agun Agun Kajhey Seet Na Binas Hai


By repeating/chanting word ‘sugar sugar,’ the tongue cannot taste sweetness, and repeating ‘fire fire’ cannot get warmth in the cold, similarly repeating ‘doctor doctor’ cannot get better from sickness etc

Bhai Gurdas 542
Taisey Gyan Gosat Kahet Na Rahet Pavey Karnee Pardhan Bhan Udat Akas Hai

In Sikhi it is the realising/accepting/walking (Karnee Pardhan) NOT recitation …..

(Philosopher in Sanskrit is adarshanik from daras – philosophy/ message)


Bhatt SGGS 1410
ਤਤੁ ਬਿਚਾਰੁ ਯਹੈ ਮਥੁਰਾ ਜਗ ਤਾਰਨ ਕਉ ਅਵਤਾਰੁ ਬਨਾਯਉ ॥
ਜਪ੍ਯ੍ਯਉ ਜਿਨ੍ਹ੍ਹ ਅਰਜੁਨ ਦੇਵ ਗੁਰੂ ਫਿਰਿ ਸੰਕਟ ਜੋਨਿ ਗਰਭ ਨ ਆਯਉ ॥੬॥
Tatt Bichar Yahey Mathura Jug Taran Kao Avtar Banayeo.
Japeyo Jin Arjun Dev Guru Fir Sangkat Jon Garabh Na Aiyo.

Mathura Bhatt says the essence (tatt bichar) is that who realises /accepts (japeyo) Guru Arjun as guide/messenger/guru will not encounter (garab) any obstacles (jon) in his spiritual mindset (sangkat).


Conclusions
Manglacharan and Mool Mantar are both man-made labels
Gurus did NOT label the *preamble* as such
Words ‘Mool, Mantar, Mool Mantar, Manglacharan’ are Not found in the preamble that is used 568 times in SGGS
If we agree to refer to the *preamble* as ‘Mool Mantar’ it has to come from the application of the Gurbani Framework (Grammar-based and internal validity within Gurbani) and thus its meaning is the Shabad/Banee/Guru as the ‘primary/basic/root of all things –God.’
Meaning of ਜਪੁ Jup in SGGS is
Banee titled ਜਪੁ Jup
Defined in 38 Pauris, 2 Saloks, 2600 words, 7 pages in a process of knowing and NOT Chanting


Listening (suneyeh in 4 Pauris) _not reading _
Believing (maney in 4 Pauris) 
Accepting (panch parwan panch pardhan )
Internalising (sodar keha so ghar keha)
Walking (Nanak geya japey jaye)
Living (last salok/ jini nam thiayaa)


Jup/Jaap ਜਪੁ ਜਪਿ
ਨਾਨਕ ਗਇਆ ਜਾਪੈ ਜਾਇ ॥੩੪॥ SGGS 7
Nanak Gayea Japey Jaye
Nanak has walked (gayea) this path (japey) now you do same (jaye)

ਨਾਮੁ Naam does NOT mean name but *attributes, virtues /gunns*

ਵਿਸਰੁ ਨਾਹੀ ਦਾਤਾਰ ਆਪਣਾ ਨਾਮੁ ਦੇਹੁ ॥ SGGS 762
ਗੁਣ ਗਾਵਾ ਦਿਨੁ ਰਾਤਿ ਨਾਨਕ ਚਾਉ ਏਹੁ ॥੮॥੨॥੫॥੧੬॥
Visar Nahi Dataar Aapna Naam Deh
Gun Gavan Din Raat Nanak Chao Eh
May I never forget (visar) Your virtues (naam).  Give me a realisation/ understanding (gavan) of Your virtues (gunn)


ਜਪਿ ਮਨ ਮੇਰੇ ਗੋਵਿੰਦ ਕੀ ਬਾਣੀ ॥ SGGS 192
Jup Munn Merey Gobind Kee Banee

O mind of mine, realise/understand the Banee


ਪਰਭਾਤੇ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਨਾਮੁ ਜਪਿ ਗੁਰ ਕੇ ਚਰਣ ਧਿਆਇ ॥ SGGS 1099
ਜਨਮ ਮਰਣ ਮਲੁ ਉਤਰੈ ਸਚੇ ਕੇ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਇ ॥੧॥
Parbhatey Prabh Naam Jup Gur Key Charan Dhiaye
Janum Marun Mul Utrey Sachey Key Gunn Gaye

Parbhatey (time when realisation comes) that I need to Realise God/ enlightenment (Naam Jup) Guru is messenger. Charan (feet show direction – so it means the message) and Gunn Gaye is explaining how to Naam Jup (realisation)


ਸਿਮਰਿ ਮਨਾ ਰਾਮ ਨਾਮੁ ਚਿਤਾਰੇ ॥ SGGS 803
ਬਸਿ ਰਹੇ ਹਿਰਦੈ ਗੁਰ ਚਰਨ ਪਿਆਰੇ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
Simar Munna Raam Nam Chitarey
Buss Rahey Hirdey Gur Charan Pyare

Simran (remember/keep in mind) the gunns/attributes (Naam) of Raam the creator. Gur Charan is the 
direction/message /shabad from Banee.


----------



## Sikhilove (Oct 3, 2017)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> *Vaheguru as a Mantar/Name of God? *
> 947 shabads /5600 verses by Guru Nanak but NO ‘Vaheguru’
> 63 shabads /250 verses by Guru Angad but NO ‘Vaheguru’
> 869 shabads /5100 verses by Guru Amar Das but NO word ‘Vaheguru’
> ...



Well His name is included in Mool Mantar- Sat. Truth is his naam.

Beyond illusion. Name doesnt really matter as long as u know who you're talking about and u speak with respect.


----------



## chazSingh (Oct 4, 2017)

Sikhilove said:


> Well His name is included in Mool Mantar- Sat. Truth is his naam.
> 
> Beyond illusion. Name doesnt really matter as long as u know who you're talking about and u speak with respect.



I meditate on both Waheguru and Satnaam, both help me focus and contemplate waheguru during mediation and both pull me deeper within


----------



## Sikhilove (Oct 4, 2017)

chazSingh said:


> I meditate on both Waheguru and Satnaam, both help me focus and contemplate waheguru during mediation and both pull me deeper within



Naam isn't just the word, its the frequency of Truth.

You can vibrate at this frequency contemplating, doing bandgi, listening to anhaad naad, doing good deeds, silencing the mind, living Truthfully by applying the gyan of gurbani to your life.

It's All u see and all u don't.


----------



## Harry Haller (Oct 4, 2017)

Sikhilove said:


> Well His name is included in Mool Mantar- Sat. Truth is his naam.
> 
> Beyond illusion. Name doesnt really matter as long as u know who you're talking about and u speak with respect.



Can you enlighten me as to what is true about disguising oneself as a demon and trying to scare someone? Would not your god be a bit more truthful than that? I would not say it is a hugely great example to set ones children. So either God is not true, or God does not disguise oneself, which one is it?


----------



## Sikhilove (Oct 4, 2017)

Harry Haller said:


> Can you enlighten me as to what is true about disguising oneself as a demon and trying to scare someone? Would not your god be a bit more truthful than that? I would not say it is a hugely great example to set ones children. So either God is not true, or God does not disguise oneself, which one is it?



I was tormented by prets and demons for the majority of my childhood. It's what pushed me to believe in God.

 I eventually accepted that they are Parbrahm in a different roop.


----------



## Harry Haller (Oct 4, 2017)

Sikhilove said:


> I was tormented by prets and demons for the majority of my childhood. It's what pushed me to believe in God.
> 
> I eventually accepted that they are Parbrahm in a different roop.



that is indeed your right and privelage


----------



## chazSingh (Oct 5, 2017)

Sikhilove said:


> I was tormented by prets and demons for the majority of my childhood. It's what pushed me to believe in God.
> 
> I eventually accepted that they are Parbrahm in a different roop.



yup, Everything has a purpose in duality...

We wouldn't investigate what 'light' is, if darkness didn't exist...


----------



## Sikhilove (Oct 5, 2017)

chazSingh said:


> yup, Everything has a purpose in duality...
> 
> We wouldn't investigate what 'light' is, if darkness didn't exist...



Everythings God


----------



## A_seeker (Jun 7, 2018)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> *GGS Principles Re: God’s Name *
> 
> He has No proper name
> His names are given by His children (Bhagats)
> ALL His names are ‘_Kirtam_’ – descriptions of His perceived


Yes I agree God has so many names .But ਹਰਿ has come over 9000 times in Guru Granth Sahib.So Har is one of the Gods name which has been freqently used by our Guru Granth Sahib.

Infact  in so many places Guru advice us to do Jap of HAR with full awareness: 
ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਅਉਖਧੁ ਜਗਿ ਪੂਰਾ ਜਪਿ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਹਉਮੈ ਮਾਰੀ ॥੩॥ 
The Name of the Lord, Har, Har, Har, is the most perfect medicine in this world; chanting the Name of the Lord, Har, Har, I have conquered my ego. |


----------



## Tasveer Singh (Sep 2, 2019)

The name of god is Onkar - onkar is IK (one) - This is why it is referenced to at every turn of the page in SGGS- ik onkar sat gurpersaad. bottom of ang 929 - from onkar Brahma was created. Onkar was in his consciousness, from ongkar mountains and ages were created. onkar created the vedas. Onkar saves the world through the shahbad. Onkar saves the gurmukhs. Listen to the message of the imperishable creator lord. He is the essence of the three worlds. 
please also see ang 885, 1285 half way down and 1310 half way down. I cant remember all of the references as i did this a while ago whilst reading all the SGGS.

Onkar is the divine melody (vibration) that created all. it is the Root Mantre and Gurmantre. As said in the above Waheguru is not mentioned in SGGS as the naam. The naam is Onkar. please read SGGS carefully if you wish to know this. The naam is everything without it their is nothing. Some comments above suggest the Naam is not important and their are many names for god. Onkar is THEE name. Onkar is the root of AUM. Please don't be confused by Bhai gurdas Vaar which is excellent, but it makes it hard to make clear the naam as he references both Onkar and Vaheguru multiple times. Read SGGS fully first. 

Mediate on the NAAM and with gurus grace all shall be revealed. Try and try again with all your love, mediate on the one. All your anxiety will be dispelled. realise Onkar is near at hand.  The white light flows in all creation like a lotus flower. I have seen this. Mediate meditate on Onkar night and day. Become merged in him, absorbed with him, and surly you will come to him. 

Nanak has shared the answer and his experience. He is a teacher. He is my teacher, through god he has acted. He primary teaching is NAAM Japna (repeat). realise the origin of the self and thus the world. Onkar is one. Their can be heaven and hell and a thousand realms in between in it. The truth is ONKAR is one - the creator and the creation are not separate. 
As it says in SGGS: guru Arjan: without the perfect guru (god - Onkar) no one is saved. This is what baba nanak says after deep reflection.

Note: Har Har is the wave - the never ending continuation of the naam. e.g. repeat the name har har.


----------

